

Giant 'soap bubble' found floating in space - alexwg
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg20327185.100

======
pwmanagerdied
"...spotted the "Cygnus Bubble" while recording images of the region on 6 July
2008."

Why are they running the story today?

